# Lowry has successful surgery



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Houston Rockets guard Kyle Lowry underwent successful surgery on Tuesday to repair a sports hernia.
> 
> He is expected to resume his regular offseason training in six-to-eight weeks.
> 
> ...


http://www.miamiherald.com/2012/05/01/2778124/rockets-g-lowry-has-successful.html


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Good to hear that he won't be out too long regardless of whether he gets traded or not this offseason. His play was a revelation this year, and I can't wait to see him continue to improve. He is like a rich man's Will Bynum... which is a good thing.


----------

